# Euathlus and Paraphysa Revision with Phrixotrichus resurrection



## advan (May 5, 2014)

"The Andean tarantulas Euathlus Ausserer, 1875, Paraphysa Simon, 1892 and Phrixotrichus Simon, 1889 (Araneae: Theraphosidae): phylogenetic analysis, genera redefinition and new species descriptions" (Carlos Perafána* & Fernando Pérez-Milesa 2014)

Abstract:
"Based on a phylogenetic analysis we revised the Chilean tarantula genera Euathlus and Paraphysa. As results of our analyses, within a wider context of South American lineages, Paraphysa is synonymous of Euathlus, and Phrixotrichus is resurrected. Euathlus and Phrixotrichus are sister genera, supported by their shared palpal organ morphology, especially at the ventral position of the distal prolateral inferior keel, also by spermathecal receptacles with a lateral chamber, and tarsal claws without teeth. Both genera are redefined based on cladistic results, and some of their constituent species are transferred. We describe four new species, and for the first time present the spermathecae of Euathlus parvulus comb. nov. All species described for both genera are diagnosed and keyed. Euathlus now includes: Euathlus antai Perafán and Pérez-Miles sp. nov., Euathlus atacama Perafán and Pérez-Miles sp. nov., Euathlus condorito Perafán and Pérez-Miles sp. nov., Euathlus manicata (Simon 1892) comb. nov., Euathlus parvulus (Pocock, 1903) comb. nov. and Euathlus truculentus L. Koch, 1875. Phrixotrichus now comprises: Phrixotrichus jara Perafán and Pérez-Miles sp. nov., Phrixotrichus scrofa (Molina, 1788) comb. nov. and Phrixotrichus vulpinus (Karsch, 1880) comb. nov. Furthermore, Paraphysa riparia Schmidt and Bolle, 2008 is synonymized with Eupalaestrus weijenberghi (Thorell, 1894), Paraphysa pulcherrimaklaasi Schmidt, 1991 is transferred to Maraca Pérez-Miles, 2006 and Paraphysa peruviana Schmidt, 2007 is considered a nomen dubium."


http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/00222933.2014.902142#.U2eq0YFdVuI

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## jecraque (May 5, 2014)

Bummer about the paywall. I can't get access through my university yet but I'll have to remember to check again in a month or two. This looks worth the wait.


----------



## Beary Strange (May 6, 2014)

I was hoping maybe sp.red/yellow might finally have a proper species name and unless I'm reading this wrong this doesn't seem to be the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

Darn it - 34 EUR only to freaking view the document? Wow! Thanks for the info, Chad! Can't wait to get my eyes on that paper!

:coffee:

Paraphysa pulcherrimaklaasi Schmidt, 1991 is transferred to Maraca Pérez-Miles <<< guess I have to rename some T's here


----------



## Amaruca Sun (May 6, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I was hoping maybe sp.red/yellow might finally have a proper species name and unless I'm reading this wrong this doesn't seem to be the case.


Me too. I got the same from it. Oh well, in time I guess.


----------



## advan (May 6, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I was hoping maybe sp.red/yellow might finally have a proper species name and unless I'm reading this wrong this doesn't seem to be the case.


Dr. Longhorn has hinted at those possibly being _Homoeommo_ species.



Storm76 said:


> Paraphysa pulcherrimaklaasi Schmidt, 1991 is transferred to Maraca Pérez-Miles <<< guess I have to rename some T's here


_Maraca pulcherrimaklassi_ has never been in the hobby to my knowledge. It's best to label them as _Euathlus_ sp. 'blue femur' until further notice.


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

advan said:


> Dr. Longhorn has hinted at those possibly being _Homoeommo_ species.


True, I had a long PM / EMail conversation with him about exactly that. If I remember correctly (I would have to look it up) the currrent Homoeomma sp. "blue" are probably Euathlus spp. according to him. But again - don't quote me on the last part I'll have to check my mails...



> _Maraca pulcherrimaklassi_ has never been in the hobby to my knowledge. It's best to label them as _Euathlus_ sp. 'blue femur' until further notice.


Well, that's what I have on their cages aside the pulcherrimaklaasi. Schmidt was always somewhat not thorough from what I read...I'll keep them as they are for now then.

Gotta get a message to Stuart and ask him about this again..


----------



## Smaughunter (May 6, 2014)

So Paraphysa scrofa is now Phrixotricus scrofa, I got that one. And Paraphysa parvula is now Euathlus parvulus? I've got to change some labels.


----------



## LordWaffle (May 6, 2014)

Pretty big change. I have many of these species. It will take some getting used to. 

As far as the possibility of Euathlus red and yellow being from Homoeomma, I can see some pedipalp and other mouth part similarities between my Euathlus yellow and my Homeomma blue (which could be coincidental as I've heard rumors Homoeomma blue my be placed in Thrixopelma)


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

LordWaffle said:


> Pretty big change. I have many of these species. It will take some getting used to.
> 
> As far as the possibility of Euathlus red and yellow being from Homoeomma, I can see some pedipalp and other mouth part similarities between my Euathlus yellow and my Homeomma blue (which could be coincidental as I've heard rumors Homoeomma blue my be placed in Thrixopelma)


Careful! Don't bring up that subject: There are two different species (spermathecae is looking different on them for example!) Thrixopelma lagunas & Homoeomma sp. "blue" - for example the user fraxinus on here is still working on the whole thing, too. Bottom line: There are differences between these and they are not the same species.


----------



## LordWaffle (May 6, 2014)

I'm aware that they're not the same species. Ok collecting as many Homoeomma sp blue as I can because I want to start breeding them. That's also why I was saying it was rumored.

Moving on, you can see strong similarities
Between the pedipalp and mouthpart structures on euathlus red and yellow and Homeomma sp
Blue.


----------



## viper69 (May 9, 2014)

advan said:


> Dr. Longhorn has hinted at those possibly being _Homoeommo_ species.
> 
> _Maraca pulcherrimaklassi_ has never been in the hobby to my knowledge. It's best to label them as _Euathlus_ sp. 'blue femur' until further notice.



This is true I believe. I talked to a guy on the board here before I bought the E. sp Yellow/Red. I was searching for info on their habitat because no one had any to my knowledge. Anyway, someone replied back and told me the same info regarding Homoeommo and these unclassified E sp Red/Yellows.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi! I know this is an oldish thread, I hope some can help answer my question. I bought my first t, labelled in the shop as Euthalis sp blue. Since I am new to the hobby I am having some difficulty understanding the classification. 

My first question: Is Euthalis sp blue the same as Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi and/or Pichidangui Blue Beauty? 

Second: What is the difference between Homoeomma sp. Blue and Euthalis sp Blue? I am trying to figure out which one of the two my T is. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 16, 2014)

Zeek said:


> Hi! I know this is an oldish thread, I hope some can help answer my question. I bought my first t, labelled in the shop as Euthalis sp blue. Since I am new to the hobby I am having some difficulty understanding the classification.
> 
> My first question: Is Euthalis sp blue the same as Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi and/or Pichidangui Blue Beauty?
> 
> ...


a) Yes.

b) Below pictures should speak for themself:

E. sp. "blue" ("pulcherrimaklaasi")






Homoeomma sp. "blue"







Despite the obvious differences of grown T's (both pics above are females at sizes of 4-4.5"), as sling they're mostly brownish without any coloration, kinda looking like G. rosea even at that stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeek (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks so much, looks like mine is a e. Sp. Blue! She just had her first molt a few days ago and looking forward to seeing her colours  Thanks once again


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 12, 2015)

Bumping this old thread instead of starting a new one.
I'm about to receive a (new to me) dwarf Chilean T and cant find anything definitive regarding
 which species it is currently described as so I can label it (for now)
Euathlus or Phrixotrichus, any help would be much appreciated.
currently sold to me as Paraphysa sp Chilean Bronze  , but I did find that it has recently been sold as
 Paraphysa sp north or sp tiger. Further searching seems to show that sp tiger is a completely diff T.
So is it going to be E. sp north or P. sp north?
link to sales on a sponsors page.
http://www.lllreptile.com/load-image/StoreInventoryImage/image/13137


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 12, 2015)

Cool ! good correction , I wonder when N cromatus will find its true genus.:biggrin::biggrin: It does not resemble my other nhandu by much.


----------



## gcandd (Jul 12, 2015)

link picture looks like a dwarf rose hair, nice looking tarantula whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 12, 2015)

could be scrofa.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 12, 2015)

cold blood said:


> could be scrofa.


Not sure but it looks like the picture in the link shows the stripey abdomen of some of the Euathlus T's, didn't think Phrixotrichus scrofa had that characteristic?
Google search shows a different looking T for Chilean Bronze than P. scrofa but  close.


----------



## dactylus (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Dave Marschang (Jul 13, 2015)

the pic does not look anything like my scrofa, but I have ONE. and that is the extent of my experience


----------



## advan (Jul 13, 2015)

god61021 said:


> the pic does not look anything like my scrofa, but I have ONE. and that is the extent of my experience


How do you know you actually have _Phrixotrichus scrofa_? I have yet to see a hobby-labelled _Phrixotrichus scrofa_ that is actually a _Phrixotrichus_.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 13, 2015)

Chad,
Can you shed any light on my ??^^


----------



## advan (Jul 13, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Chad,
> Can you shed any light on my ??^^


It's not _Phrixotrichus_ due to it only having a single urticating patch. Some sort of _Euathlus_ species is more than likely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Marschang (Jul 13, 2015)

advan said:


> How do you know you actually have _Phrixotrichus scrofa_? I have yet to see a hobby-labelled _Phrixotrichus scrofa_ that is actually a _Phrixotrichus_.


umm. well...I don't. I have/had a Paraphysa scrofa, and I thought phrixotrichus is the new genus its in? I know (or atleast thought I knew) the new name also started with a P and just assumed that was it.


----------



## Abby79 (Jul 16, 2015)

i  have 3 P.scrofa and they are not the real deal. Phrixotrichus vulpinus and Euathlus sp violet. violet is the true Scrofa. has been sold but under the wrong name! doh.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jul 16, 2015)

advan said:


> It's not _Phrixotrichus_ due to it only having a single urticating patch. Some sort of _Euathlus_ species is more than likely.


Maybe you are seeing something I am not, but in the picture linked to at the LLL Reptile site by sdsnybny I can only see one small lateral urticating hair patch. In the picture it is right above the patella and tibia segments of leg 4 (left side). In Euathlus, there is one large urticating hair patch on the dorso-posterior region of the abdomen.  Kind of odd that there would be a single lateral urticating hair patch on one side but not on the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 16, 2015)

My spider just molted last night I'll get some better pics of mine when it hardens up, thanks for the input.



advan said:


> It's not _Phrixotrichus_ due to it only having a single urticating patch. Some sort of _Euathlus_ species is more than likely.





AphonopelmaTX said:


> Maybe you are seeing something I am not, but in the picture linked to at the LLL Reptile site by sdsnybny I can only see one small lateral urticating hair patch. In the picture it is right above the patella and tibia segments of leg 4 (left side). In Euathlus, there is one large urticating hair patch on the dorso-posterior region of the abdomen.  Kind of odd that there would be a single lateral urticating hair patch on one side but not on the other.


----------



## CEC (Jul 17, 2015)

Advan explains his point here; 
post #100:
http://www.tarantulasus.com/showthr...hus-scrofa-(formerly-Paraphysa-scrofa)/page10


----------



## advan (Jul 20, 2015)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Maybe you are seeing something I am not, but in the picture linked to at the LLL Reptile site by sdsnybny I can only see one small lateral urticating hair patch. In the picture it is right above the patella and tibia segments of leg 4 (left side). In Euathlus, there is one large urticating hair patch on the dorso-posterior region of the abdomen.  Kind of odd that there would be a single lateral urticating hair patch on one side but not on the other.


It is a tricky angle but the species posted have almost a heart shaped single urticating setae patch. Each "side of the heart" is split at the center of the abdomen. A true _Phrixotrichus_ patch would be further down the side of the abdomen and more covered up by leg IV in that photograph. See an example here>>> Click me <<<This photo shows the characteristic twin lateral patches of _Phrixotrichus_ better than the photos in the paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

